# Iver Johnson Fork patent 1899



## filmonger (Jan 27, 2018)

Iver Johnson Fork patent 1899


----------



## catfish (Jan 28, 2018)

Cool info !


----------



## Handyman (Jan 28, 2018)

Very nice filmonger ! 
 I've always thought that this was one of the nicest looking forks that Iver ever produced.  It was used for at least two years (possibly more).  Here is a pic of the fork on a 1900 (very rough) Iver I own, remember, 1900 Iver badges were unique to that year.  


 

Here are three pics on a 1901 Iver, first year for the "V" shaped badge.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## frampton (Jan 28, 2018)

Ritchey Biplane mountain bike fork.


----------



## hellobuddy (Jan 28, 2018)

Handyman said:


> Very nice filmonger !
> I've always thought that this was one of the nicest looking forks that Iver ever produced.  It was used for at least two years (possibly more).  Here is a pic of the fork on a 1900 (very rough) Iver I own, remember, 1900 Iver badges were unique to that year.
> View attachment 744754
> 
> ...


----------



## Handyman (Jan 28, 2018)

Hi hellobuddy, 
 No problem, as I mentioned, this was a one year badge, 1900 only.........................and it was gorgeous !!  First pic is a NOS Badge from the Fitchburg Historical Society collection.  Second pic is the badge on my 1900 Iver Johnson bike.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## PhilipJ (Jan 28, 2018)

Here is my 1900 IJ. The forks and badge are beautiful. Hell, the whole bike is a piece of fine art.

Cheers!


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2018)

This is a beautiful badge! Rare too! 118 years old!



Handyman said:


> Hi hellobuddy,
> No problem, as I mentioned, this was a one year badge, 1900 only.........................and it was gorgeous !!  First pic is a NOS Badge from the Fitchburg Historical Society collection.  Second pic is the badge on my 1900 Iver Johnson bike.  Pete in Fitchburg
> 
> View attachment 745101 View attachment 745103


----------



## hellobuddy (Jan 29, 2018)

PhilipJ said:


> Here is my 1900 IJ. The forks and badge are beautiful. Hell, the whole bike is a piece of fine art.
> 
> Cheers!
> View attachment 745263 View attachment 745262





Wow, if it ever comes up for sale, please PM me


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 2, 2018)

PhilipJ said:


> Here is my 1900 IJ. The forks and badge are beautiful. Hell, the whole bike is a piece of fine art.
> 
> Cheers!
> View attachment 745263 View attachment 745262



Does anybody know where I can get a set of these cream tires? I have a set of black. Didn’t know about the cream thanks


----------



## Handyman (Feb 3, 2018)

Hi ZE52414,

I believe those cream/white colored tires on the 1900 Iver are "Robert Dean" tires and are available.  Search "Robert Dean" on this site and you should be able to find his contact info.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 7, 2018)

So,,,,The "V" Shape Badge Was Unchanged for 20 Years???
What About the Fork Changes??


----------



## catfish (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Handyman (Feb 8, 2018)

Now that 1900 Iver is just how I like them Catfish !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 8, 2018)

Handyman said:


> Now that 1900 Iver is just how I like them Catfish !!  Pete in Fitchburg



Me too! Love it.


----------

